# governor i think



## trucksetc (Apr 9, 2011)

i have a bolens 2000 hydro under a load such as tiller or under a load 
it wont accelerate . the tractor starts and runs perfect ....
has anyone had this problem or can tell me where to start ...

its a kohler 20 hp some one told me maybe the governor


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Try adjusting the governer - im not sure what the procedure on a kohler is tho.

Its also could be an issue with the hydro trans starting as well.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

It sure would help if you could give us a better description of what is or isn't happening. "Won't accelerate" doesn't tell us much. To be clear, are you talk engine speed or tractor speed?


----------

